# Xbox One Nat Strict- Arris TG1672 - Tried Most



## Tmsrise (Sep 9, 2015)

So i first noticed my just bought xbox one was on a strict nat when i found myself in gta online lobbies completely alone. I went into my settings and sure enough of course the nat was strict. I can still play online but its a hassle. I looked online for all possible solutions to a strict nat and this is what ive tried: (none of these worked) The firewall was "disabled" the whole time

1: port forwarding (adding virtual servers) all xbox one live and gtao ports to a static ip i chose for xbone. (192.168.0.9) 

2: turning everything off and on again (yes i waited 30 seconds), clearing networks on xbone, switching from ethernet to wifi(5 ghz) and back.

3: enabling gmz for the xbox (i cleared the ports i forwarded from before)

4: upnp (actually on the whole time anyway so no difference)

5: Switching from fast turn on to energy saving power off because i read that it ****s with the upnp

Nada. The provider is optimum and the router/modem (one of those 3 in one things) is an arris TG1672. Thats the only thing so theres no double nat layer.

I have an extra linksys router but its 2.5ghz and I don't want to hastle setting up some bridge mode and calling optimum. Please help there has to be some other way.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You're thread has been moved to Networking support.

If they are slow in responding, you may "bump" the post or contact a Networking team member:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/xbone-strict-nat-all-common-solutions-tried-1042689.html


----------

